
Research: When Airbnb Listings in a City Increase, So Do Rent Prices - rhegart
https://hbr.org/2019/04/research-when-airbnb-listings-in-a-city-increase-so-do-rent-prices
======
PaulHoule
(1) It seems like Airbnb listings should have increased almost everywhere in
recent years since Airbnb is new and growing, and (2) I think rent goes up in
most places, but some places more than others.

